# Spotties at the Southern BSH Show



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Well, I finally took both girls along to show together yesterday, and I am the proudest Mama! 
Orphelia got her second Grand certificate, 2 Firsts in her side classes and a CNH, which was very frustrating because she's nveer had that before, that judge was marking many cats with it including the other cat in that class. Nevermind, she did amazing still, I'd already decided it would be her last show as she doesn't enjoy it, so she won't get her a Grand title but it doesn't matter 

As for Annelis, it had been over 2 years since she'd been out to show, what a tart! She was loving it and all the attention! I had to stop stroking her because she kept rubbing against her water bowl and getting litter everywhere :laugh: 
She got her first PC, first in all her side classes so she had a red card day, and Best in Show Neuter! So proud! I couldn't believe it when they came and took her to be judged for Overall Best in Show, it was amazing! She won lots of goodies, a special rosette and a cute frame 




























Annelis being judged infront of everyone 










(I don't have the heart to crop Orphelia out, it's usually her I'm taking photos of after shows so she wanted in on the action!)


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Well done to you and your girlie's Susan! I take it Annelis will be going out again? Love it when they are hogging the limelight, bless her


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Beautiful cats xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Well done and congratulations to you and your beautiful girls :thumbup:


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Congratulations to you and your gorgeous girls!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

They are really very beautiful! It's not just their gorgeous spotty coats it's those lovely expressive faces. Well done


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

daisysmama said:


> Well done to you and your girlie's Susan! I take it Annelis will be going out again? Love it when they are hogging the limelight, bless her


Thank you  I would love to take her again, she really was so chilled and loving the fuss. The only problem is Orphelia, when I took Annelis for boosters last year we got back and madam hissed at her for almost a week! Even yesterday, I got her out of the pen and showed her it was Annelis next to her, let them out of the carriers when we got home and we had hissing, thankfully it settled quickly, but if I take her away for a whole day I dread to think what I'll have to deal with :/ 


Chiantina said:


> Beautiful cats xx


Thank you very much!


sarahecp said:


> Well done and congratulations to you and your beautiful girls :thumbup:


Thank you Sarah


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Dumpling said:


> Congratulations to you and your gorgeous girls!





Citruspips said:


> They are really very beautiful! It's not just their gorgeous spotty coats it's those lovely expressive faces. Well done


Thank you very much for your lovely comments!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

They are both so beautiful! I went to this show last year and there were some huuuuge silver spotties there! :thumbup1:


----------



## MissPink (Mar 6, 2015)

Well done to you and your beautiful spotties &#128522;


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Cngratulations Susan, well done to you and your beautiful girls, they have done you proud!

I bet you are so pleased and deserve to be!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Can't believe I've only just "spotted" this 

CONGRATULATIONS beautiful girls - the HB house is very proud of you both!!!!!

WELL DONE!!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Great results :thumbup: Congratulations to your beautiful Spotty girls :thumbup1:


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Treaclesmum said:


> They are both so beautiful! I went to this show last year and there were some huuuuge silver spotties there! :thumbup1:


Thank you! Aww really! It was a really good day for silvers, both my girls are good size, Orphelia in particular is a monster! The vet was most surprised when I said good GIRL to her, she gets mistaken for a boy all the time :laugh:


MissPink said:


> Well done to you and your beautiful spotties 😊


Thank you 


spotty cats said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you!


kellyrich said:


> Cngratulations Susan, well done to you and your beautiful girls, they have done you proud!
> 
> I bet you are so pleased and deserve to be!!


 Thanks Kelly! I'm so proud of them, although Annelis stole the show, I'm so proud of Orphelia for what she has achieved in the short time we were showing.



huckybuck said:


> Can't believe I've only just "spotted" this
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS beautiful girls - the HB house is very proud of you both!!!!!
> 
> WELL DONE!!!!! xxxxxxx


 Love it   Thank you very much to all at the HB household! xxx



lymorelynn said:


> Great results :thumbup: Congratulations to your beautiful Spotty girls :thumbup1:


 Thank you Lynn!


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

I love these two <3 It's a shame Loki isn't a pedigree he's such a soppy boy


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

anachronism said:


> I love these two <3 It's a shame Loki isn't a pedigree he's such a soppy boy


Moggies can be shown as well.

Over here they earn titles similar to the pedigree cats too


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

spotty cats said:


> Moggies can be shown as well.
> 
> Over here they earn titles similar to the pedigree cats too


Oooh something to think about


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

anachronism said:


> I love these two <3 It's a shame Loki isn't a pedigree he's such a soppy boy


Thank you!  Like SC said, shows have a Household Pet section


----------

